

Better PostgreSQL backups using WAL archiving - barneydesmond
http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/documentation/better-postgresql-backups-with-wal-archiving/

======
ruckusing
Thankfully the Heroku guys have open sourced WAL-E which manages all the
tedious parts of setting this up and keeping it running.

<https://github.com/heroku/WAL-E>

